# Oklahoma???



## shawnmc77 (Apr 2, 2012)

Should Oklahoma be included in this section? I couldn't find it included in any of the regional sub-forums. Does it truly fall under the "Everywhere Else" category or is this an oversight?

Hoping to find future OK events and post about them if I hear about any.

Thanks


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I usually post Oklahoma events in the "Everywhere else" section. I guess we in the great planes don't count as a specific region of the country.

I don't catch all the events in the area but when I hear of one I will post it up there.

You can also go check out the "groups" and there is one for oklahoma smokers. I am down in OKC but make it up to tulsa every now and then.


And welcome to the boards.


----------



## shawnmc77 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the answer. I'll make sure to check those areas instead then.

Thanks again


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

Really think this should be bumped up.Seems that Oklahoma is the only state not listed and from this I can see
it has never been.Are we special,or do they fear our smoking community,:smokin:I would think we qualify as a 
state,even if we can't always spell correctly.:attention:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

shawnmc77 said:


> Should Oklahoma be included in this section? I couldn't find it included in any of the regional sub-forums. Does it truly fall under the "Everywhere Else" category or is this an oversight?
> 
> Hoping to find future OK events and post about them if I hear about any.
> 
> Thanks


Gosh, it seems we're seeing some "Necro-posting" on this old topic. OK has always fit into the "Everywhere Else" area. I've personally never seen where OK has aligned itself according to any regional designation. It's certainly not "midwest" and since it did't secede from the Union in, "The Unfortunate War of Northern Aggression", it's never really been associated with the South, either. It's not "West", since it rides too far East. Honestly, I wouldn't know _where _to put it. It's just always been respected as, "it's own thing", I guess.

This might be a question best settled by the OK state legislature, or the Gubner.


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gosh, it seems we're seeing some "Necro-posting" on this old topic. OK has always fit into the "Everywhere Else" area. I've personally never seen where OK has aligned itself according to any regional designation. It's certainly not "midwest" and since it did't secede from the Union in, "The Unfortunate War of Northern Aggression", it's never really been associated with the South, either. It's not "West", since it rides too far East. Honestly, I wouldn't know _where _to put it. It's just always been respected as, "it's own thing", I guess.
> 
> This might be a question best settled by the OK state legislature, or the Gubner.


Gubner////She doesn't smoke.....at least I don't see her as smoking....We weren't a state during that war so we couldn't take sides,just aligned with whoever was here and had whiskey.
I thought we were supposed to go through all the old post to learn stuff.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

LostMason said:


> I thought we were supposed to go through all the old post to learn stuff.


:thumb:

I don't know about "supposed to", but I can tell you, I did. I lurked this forum for a very long time before I finally joined.

...best online thing I ever did... but that's another story altogether.


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm cerntainly glad I found this forum,I've had a lot of fun and learned a few things.Great bunch of compatriots.


----------

